# New Square shooter antenna!



## SirChadwick (Dec 19, 2003)

Anybody herd of this antenna?
What do you think of the specs?
Anybody have one?
http://www.winegard.com/offair/squareshooter.htm


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2004)

Lots o' hype on this antenna, but AFAIK (and I've looked a bit), no one has an "in the wild" review yet.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

I am a satellite/antenna retailer and have this unit in stock and have tested in or store. Unit is very good at Dig reception at under 30 miles from TV source, spotty over that... Customers like the size and look and I think it will be a good seller.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

BUBBACLYDE said:


> I am a satellite/antenna retailer and have this unit in stock and have tested in or store. Unit is very good at Dig reception at under 30 miles from TV source, spotty over that... Customers like the size and look and I think it will be a good seller.


Bubba - what does one of these go for??


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

I think the Winegard told me that the SquareShooter retailed for $149.99.

It also looks like it gets channels 7-69, so not so sure ok for analogs 2,4,5 here in San Francisco..........


----------



## mongo (Jan 21, 2004)

BUBBACLYDE said:


> I am a satellite/antenna retailer and have this unit in stock and have tested in or store. Unit is very good at Dig reception at under 30 miles from TV source, spotty over that... Customers like the size and look and I think it will be a good seller.


Are there other antennas that are effective at longer distances?


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

mongo said:


> Are there other antennas that are effective at longer distances?


Yes. Directional antennas w/ or w/o a pre-amp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> Bubba - what does one of these go for??


I sell this unit for $129


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

mongo said:


> Are there other antennas that are effective at longer distances?


I have had good luck with the Channel Master Stelth antenna also. You will need the Optional pre-amp also. Both should retail for around $125

http://www.channelmaster.com/images/3010.jpg

Take the advice of a good local dealer who installs in your area for the best results.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

You can get it here;

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?CAT=&PROD=SS-1000

It's basically an unamplifed Winegard GS1000 Sensar, without the wings. It probably does not have as good performance on the vhf channels. I say this, because the gain and beam width patterns are the same for uhf channels. Check these sites:

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?CAT=&PROD=SS-1000

http://www.winegard.com/other/presspdf/sqareshooterrev.pdf

http://www.starkelectronic.com/wgs2000.htm


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Ordered one of the Squareshooter antennas on Wed, it arrived today. I didn't want to put one of those ugly monster old tech antennas on my roof because I hate the looks of them (just my personal opinion) so I thought I would try one of these new gadgets.

Well, 5 minutes after UPS arrives I am up on a 20 foot ladder mouting it on an obscure side of my house (had it set up waiting for the big brown truck). 10 mins. later it is mounted (uses identical mount to a Dish 500) and I sort of aimed it south thru a gap in the mountains.

Walked in my great room fired up the 921, searched for DTV channels and BOOM, 6 Digital channels. 5 are UNC PBS type channels, BUT the other was WSPA(CBS) in Greenville/Spartenburg SC with a signal strenght of 96 and steady . May not sound like a big deal until you realize Greenville is 112 miles from me (by road, not sure straight line) !!!! I am in the high mountains near the TN, VA, NC border.

This is with NO preamp, just antenna with cable straight to 921.

Gonna try some fine tuning tonight and see if I can get Charlotte which has a lot of DTV channels but is father away. 

Bottom line, if are trying to reach distant digital channels that are basically in one direction and don't want a monster on your roof I highly recommend this new gadget.

FYI, shameless plug, got it from Solid Signal for $99 plus fair shipping rates and it was here 2 days after placing the order. Impressive service and pricing so I had to give them Kudos.

Dave


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Warren Electronics also has it for $99.

http://www.warrenelectronics.com/antennas/winegard_ant.htm


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

928gt said:


> Ordered one of the Squareshooter antennas on Wed, it arrived today. I didn't want to put one of those ugly monster old tech antennas on my roof because I hate the looks of them (just my personal opinion) so I thought I would try one of these new gadgets.
> 
> Well, 5 minutes after UPS arrives I am up on a 20 foot ladder mouting it on an obscure side of my house (had it set up waiting for the big brown truck). 10 mins. later it is mounted (uses identical mount to a Dish 500) and I sort of aimed it south thru a gap in the mountains.
> 
> ...


WSPA Channel is CBS. Their tower is located at Hogback Mountain, 18 miles north of Greenville, SC. I think they have 13 translators, since they are easy to get in Asheville, NC, some 48 miles from here.

SquareShooter is a good antenna, but it is way overpriced. The Sensar GS1000 is about 1/3 the price. I usually sell and install the amplified GS2000, though. I mount it on the same satellite pole you mentioned. It just peeps about 8 inches above the roof. The Squareshooter is a little taller. Both are very compact and do not show much on the roof.

The GS2000 would be better for VHF. In a few years, I see the Squareshooter going for about $10 above the GS1000, which is now at about $40, and $80 for the GS2000. The GS1000/2000 does not include the mounting pole, but I have many left over from ground pole dish installs.

As I stated in my previous post, the gain patterns for both the SquareShooter and the Sensar have about the same gain pattern for UHF. Basically, the Squareshooter is the same antenna without the wings.

Winegard's next step will be an amplified SquareShooter SS-2000, using the same amp of the GS-2000.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

> WSPA Channel is CBS. Their tower is located at Hogback Mountain, 18 miles north of Greenville, SC. I think they have 13 translators, since they are easy to get in Asheville, NC, some 48 miles from here.


Yes, Asheville is close to Greenville (and Hogback), but I am another 50+ miles North-Northeast from Asheville !!!

If you add your 48 miles plus another 50 miles, then deduct say 15 miles because Asheville is not a straight line between me and Hogback, that still makes it close to 80 miles.. not bad for a 16" x 16" x 4" little flat box.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

Another antenna you may want to consider is the Zenith Silver Sensor. It's an indoor antenna and works great for me, even through the apartment walls and building's brick. I put a Radio Shack 15-1170 (part no) 10db line amp on the RG6 cable and I get all six Detroit DTV stations from about 35-40 miles away. Now I don't hafta pay anyone a monthly fee to get some HD, which is the way it should be.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Regarding the Square Shooter, why would it, or any terrestrial TV antenna need an elevation adjustment? Also, why does the .pdf install sheet indicate the vertically-oriented antenna may need a rotational adjustment? 

Professional installers, do you have the answers? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2004)

By all accounts the Square Shooter performs nearly identically to the Silver Sensor.

Brian


----------



## babakanoosh (Jan 22, 2004)

Tried Square Shoooter. Actually tried 6 antennas in all. Best one (and cheapest!) is Channel Master 4221A. I ordered it at ACE hardware (really), their # 30914, for $22. This is a UHF only antenna and very directional, which is just what I needed for multipath.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

The Square Shooter is a screwey design, called a cavity-backed spiral antenna. It is circularly polarized, which would do it a lot of good if the transmission signals were circularly polarized, but they are not, though Fox 36 in Washington, DC is apparently elliptically polarized, so there is at least some energy propagated in the vertical plane of that rransmission that these antennas would have an advantage in capturing.

It may be somewhat better at rejecting rear, oblique angle reflections than other popular antennas. Of course, in order for one to benefit from that characteristic, they would have to be presently suffering from a rear, oblique angle reflection on an angle at which their present antenna tends to develop a sidelobe.

Its gain, claimed to average 4.5dB, is lower than that of any Yagi or log periodic antenna, making it a poor candidate for distant reception, but I'd expect it to outperform a Stealth in most suburban reception situations. It will surely outperform a Sensar for UHF reception where there are rear reflections, but its polar plots for VHF high-band channels 7 and 10 are bad jokes.

The fact that it mounts neatly cannot be overemphasized. I bet I could mount one in minutes, whereas assembling a chimney mount or installing a tripod for a conventional antenna mast can take half an hour or more.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

There are so many variables in antenna reception for a particular location that the finer points of installation is an art rather than a science. The installer/engineer can determine 90% of the time what will work or not work most of the time, but fine tuning goes with the experienced installer. Like good music, the quality of the signal has special nuances for the particular environment of the particular install. A lot has to do with trial and errot.

Never buy an antenna that is non-returnable. Most porfessionls know what works best in a particular market. For example, the amplified Winegard GS2000 works best in my DMA. It has consistant performance at a price that is better than the trendy SquareShooter at about 70% of cost. It is amplified, which actually makes it 40% of a Squareshooter and an amplifier. The GS2000 works better for low VHF; a requirement, since I need a Channel 4.

For an apartment; for a balcony, the Squareshooter may be ideal. But, for roof mounting, I's use the Sensars any day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Lt. Commander Worf would be proud to add a Square Shooter to his hand weapons collection.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

All my local DT stations are on one tower

http://www.fox47.com/ scroll down and click on the DTV icon, it shows a picture of all my DT stations, antennaweb.org says those towers are about 25-30 miles away. I tried an omnidirectional antenna and it only gave me about 3 DT stations. I was wondering if an indoor antenna like the Zenith silver would be an option. THanks


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

Over the last 2 weeks I have been exchanging emails with an Engineer at Winegard regarding an OTA antenna for my application/location. I have also been asking similar questions to the reps at Solid Signal. I will admit that I have gotten some similar info/feedback but also some differing suggestions.

The Winegard Engineer felt that the Square Shooter would work well for my situation. I live about 55 miles from LA's (straight line) digital towers (Mt Wilson) and he felt that the SS1000 and a pre-amp would work fine.

The rep at Solid Signal felt that a Channel MAster 4228 would be best for my situation.

I do not know which way I am going to go but I have a feeling I will opt for the Square Shooter, an AP 2880 pre-amp, and a CA 8800 band seperator since I will also be using a PR 6000 FM antenna for my A/V reciever.

Hey if the SS1000 doesn't work at least I can say that I gave it a shot and will return it and go with the next option the Winegard Engineer gave me which was the PR 4400 or PR 7042.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

At that distance, I'd go with the PR8800(CA8800), and add the pre-amp later, if it was necessary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

dreamer said:


> Over the last 2 weeks I have been exchanging emails with an Engineer at Winegard regarding an OTA antenna for my application/location.
> The Winegard Engineer felt that the Square Shooter would work well for my situation. I live about 55 miles from LA's (straight line) digital towers (Mt Wilson) and he felt that the SS1000 and a pre-amp would work fine.
> 
> The rep at Solid Signal felt that a Channel Master 4228 would be best for my situation.
> ...


At this stage in the Square Shooter's development, I think the Winegard engineers are going to recommend it to just about anybody who needs anything, but, from a purely technical point of view, it sees like a poor choice from among Winegard's own product line for your situation.

Last I knew, your market still received one of the major network's digital signal on channel 12 and it was broadcast from a different tower location. Is that still the case? If so, how far away is the channel 12 transmitter, and about how many degrees east or west of your line to Mt. Wilson?

If you need channel 12 and if it is within maybe twenty to thirty degrees of Mt. Wilson but distant from you, then the PR-7042 might serve you well, but it is a monstrosity. The Square Shooter has a quirky VHF highband response, that, believe it or not, aims about forty-five degrees to the left of its main boresight and has a front-to-back ratio of under 3dB and Winegard doesn't even publish its gain in that band, so if you use a Square Shooter, a Channel Master 4224 or even a PR-4400 or PR-8800, then your needs for channel 12 might best be met with a VHF ten element high band antenna that you can get from Winegard for about forty bucks. I think their part number for that high band antenna is YA-1713, but I'm not certain of that.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

The PR8800 will probably work for VHF channel 12 to some degree, since it is close to the low UHF band in wavelength, although it will not be as good as as one close to the exact wavelength. At 50 miles distance from the station, it might be fine. You can always add the custom VHF antenna later, as well as the amplifier.

AltAntMike?

Do you remember the stacked conical? The Channel Master and the Winegard's are a variation of this proven design. Stacked conicals used to be used for VHF in the 1960's. You can still see old derelict ones on rusting masts and chimney mounts all over the US.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Mike500 said:


> AltAntMike?
> 
> Do you remember the stacked conical? The Channel Master and the Winegard's are a variation of this proven design. Stacked conicals used to be used for VHF in the 1960's. You can still see old derelict ones on rusting masts and chimney mounts all over the US.


Sure. We had one on our house in Dover, New Hampshire, with a rotor. We were sixty miles from Boston (with favorable, coastal terrain), maybe fifty miles from Manchester, NH and fifty or so miles from the transmitters in Portland, Maine and atop Mount Washington. It meant that we could watch 3 ABCs, 2 CBSs and 2 NBCs. Which was actually a good deal during school vacations, because they ran their own twenty year old movies and thirty year old cartoons rather than network programming in the afternoons.
Dover was a lower middle-class community back then. Hardly anyone could have afforded a Yagi or Log periodic antenna. I've never actually measured the elements on a conical, but I would guess that the longer top and bottom elements, which are maybe ten degrees off the horizontal plane, form lowband bowties, and the smaller, horizontal elements at the top and bottom must have functioned as high-band dipoles or bowties.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

Antaltmike, 

On the antennaweb.org site I am not showing a station 12 in my list of stations. The closest I show is station 11, 11.1, and 13. I am not sure which channel you are speaking of.

All of my "local" digital stations that are of any interest to me are 

KLCS-DT 58.1 PBS LOS ANGELES CA 269° 53.7
KPXN-DT 38 PAX SAN BERNARDINO CA 269° 53.4
KCET-DT 28.1 PBS Los Angeles CA 269° 53.6
KABC-DT 7.1 ABC Los Angeles CA 269° 53.9
KTTV-DT 11.1 FOX Los Angeles CA 269° 53.7
KRCA-DT 62.1 IND RIVERSIDE CA 269° 53.4
KNBC-DT 4.1 NBC Los Angeles CA 269° 53.8
KJLA-DT 57.1 IND VENTURA CA 269° 53.9
KCAL-DT 9.1 IND LOS ANGELES CA 269° 53.9
KCBS-DT 2.1 CBS Los Angeles CA 270° 54.3
KTLA-DT 5.1 WB Los Angeles CA 269° 53.9

I don't see a "12" in that listing at all...

I am trying to stay away from a "monster" antenna mounted to the peak of my roof out of respect for all my neighbors who all either have cable or satellite. I could place a HUGE antenna in my attic space and just point it towards LA but I feel a smaller antenna mounted to the peak of my roof (the Squareshooter) with a pre-amp might be a good starting point and if that doesn't work then move to the bigger one in my attic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

dreamer said:


> Antaltmike,
> 
> On the antennaweb.org site I am not showing a station 12 in my list of stations. The closest I show is station 11, 11.1, and 13. I am not sure which channel you are speaking of.


Antennaweb says your digital channel 11.1 is actually broadcast on UHF channel 65. Perhaps that is the station that originally had a digital assignment on channel 12, or perhaps I am confusing it with another problem faced in another part of California. For what it is worth, channel 65 can only be a temporary assignment, since all channels above 51 are supposed to be auctioned off and allocated to some other use when the analog-to-digital transition is completed.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah I know that many digital channels may or will be changing from UHF to VHF or vica versa in the future as the transition from analog to digital happens. But for now I need a digital HD solution that all of my neighbors won't bawk at (since we are all good neighbors).

As the analog to digital trans happens I know that I may need to modify/change my OTA antenna when that time arrives.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Since 55 miles is considered fringe for UHF, I'd not consider any antenna less tha a Winegard PR8800 or a HD9095P. Any lesser antenna will be a disappointment. UHF signals are much more subject to attenuation than vhf signals, so I'd never put any antenna in the attic at 55 miles away.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

AntAltMike said:


> Antennaweb says your digital channel 11.1 is actually broadcast on UHF channel 65. Perhaps that is the station that originally had a digital assignment on channel 12, or perhaps I am confusing it with another problem faced in another part of California. For what it is worth, channel 65 can only be a temporary assignment, since all channels above 51 are supposed to be auctioned off and allocated to some other use when the analog-to-digital transition is completed.


We have a channel 12 in Northern California, KNTV transmitting from San Jose. It has been a problem to some because of it's location. Many people in San Francisco are unable to receive it because of the terrain. KNTV has a mirror transmission from the East Bay on channel 49-2. That expanded it's ability to reach more TVs.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

Do any of you guys know where I can find some info on topo maps that will show me how I am situated in regards to Mount Wilson where all of my local digital channels are coming from ?

I want to see if I have a direct line of sight to that location but I guess topo's would be the best way to find that out...right ?

Thanks !


----------



## IanF (Jan 13, 2004)

Any recommendations for an OTA antenna that does well with multipath? Are all of these going to be about the same? I live about 8 miles outside Seattle where we have a buttload of hills and big trees. Sadly, no line of sight to the main towers (I'm lucky to have line of sight to the E* birds ) unless I feel like climbing a 110' Douglas Fir in the backyard...


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

dreamer said:


> Do any of you guys know where I can find some info on topo maps that will show me how I am situated in regards to Mount Wilson where all of my local digital channels are coming from ?
> 
> I want to see if I have a direct line of sight to that location but I guess topo's would be the best way to find that out...right ?
> 
> Thanks !


Go to www.delorme.com

You want to buy the California Atlas and Gazetteer. It is available at most large book stores like Walden's or Barnes and Noble for $16.95 or less.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

Aren't there any online resources for topo maps ?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

IanF said:


> Any recommendations for an OTA antenna that does well with multipath? Are all of these going to be about the same? I live about 8 miles outside Seattle where we have a buttload of hills and big trees. Sadly, no line of sight to the main towers (I'm lucky to have line of sight to the E* birds ) unless I feel like climbing a 110' Douglas Fir in the backyard...


Check out AVSFourm.com, find the thread titled "Seattle Changes" post a note with your address and ask Quarque to give you the low down on your odds. He's got some nice topo mapping facilities and is also a great resource when it comes to selecting options for your antenna. Good luck and let me know how your journey ends up. I'm still tweaking an antenna install myself. Some of our local programming is a real treat, so I hope you get up and running quickly.

John


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

dreamer said:


> Aren't there any online resources for topo maps ?


Try terraserver.microsoft.com. In addition to 1 meter resolution images of pretty much the entire country, they should have topo graphs from the USGS for the area you are looking for.


----------



## IanF (Jan 13, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> Check out AVSFourm.com, find the thread titled "Seattle Changes" post a note with your address and ask Quarque to give you the low down on your odds. He's got some nice topo mapping facilities and is also a great resource when it comes to selecting options for your antenna.
> John


Wow: great pointer, thanks!

For folks outside Seattle, the Quarque user described above is using Delorme's "TopoUSA" mapping software to plot a topographical route profile between the desired service address and local HDTV broadcast towers. If you have line-of-sight (or close) you have much better odds of getting good signal versus the poor sod who's sitting with a 700ft hill in the way. It's not super-scientific, but based on feedback in the AVS Forum, it's good enough to tell you whether to try floating an antenna or wait for HD off cable/DBS.

As luck would have it, I have TopoUSA already for my GPS games: other folks with this software might want to use this method to plot their own home profiles.

Cheers,
ian


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

cdru,

That terra server site is awesome ! Thanks for that link ! 

Just wondering though...Does anyone know where Mount Wilson in Los ANgeles is located ? Is it near BUrbank or Pasadena ? I am trying to find it on the maps on that site but so far cannot find it.

Thanks !


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Here is some interesting engineering analysis information on antenna mounting and site selection;

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/siting.html

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html

Just remember that by 2006, VHF may again become a factor for HD, as that spectrum may be converted to HD.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

dreamer said:


> cdru,
> 
> That terra server site is awesome ! Thanks for that link !
> 
> ...


Take a look here:
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...=mt.+wilson+&state=ca&zipcode=&submit=Get+Map


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

I just got my square shooter installed today. It seems like a waste of money. The signal sucks. I dont' get an high def signals and analog sucks too. I don't know if the installer installed it correctly. The ss is pointing at a, about, 45 degree angle up towards the sky. Is it supose to be installed like that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

I just had my ss installed on the roof today and the signal strength sucks. I don't know if the installer installed it correctly. The ss is pointed up at a 45 degree angle. Is it supose to be like that? Is it supose to be pointed towards DC or up in the air? Does anyone have any insights? I live in the Washington DC area.


----------



## uncdanwrong (Feb 11, 2004)

Help needed said:


> I just got my square shooter installed today. It seems like a waste of money. The signal sucks. I dont' get an high def signals and analog sucks too. I don't know if the installer installed it correctly. The ss is pointing at a, about, 45 degree angle up towards the sky. Is it supose to be installed like that?


 Nope, your installer must think it's a satellite dish!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

He probably just left it "installed" and figured you would align it correctly so that the OTA stations you wanted came in the best. Did he have you check the signal/picture quality and strength of the stations you desired to pick up with your SS while you both were there ?

It should be pointed directly towards the area (that the signals for the desired OTA transmissions you want to recieve) are being transmitted from.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The USGS is a huge resource for topo data nationwide. Do a quick search there for "topographic" and just navigate to your local area.

www.usgs.gov


----------



## uncdanwrong (Feb 11, 2004)

DC dish said:


> I just had my ss installed on the roof today and the signal strength sucks. I don't know if the installer installed it correctly. The ss is pointed up at a 45 degree angle. Is it supose to be like that? Is it supose to be pointed towards DC or up in the air? Does anyone have any insights? I live in the Washington DC area.


 I suppose the real pros (the ones who use meters and even a spectrum analyzer at times) are busy installing antennas this afternoon. Hopefully one will show up this evening and give you better answers. The installation instructions that Winegard has on the web for the SqSh are terrible. If you live within 20 miles of DC then I suspect that your problems are with multipath (ghosts on analog TV) interference. The antenna needs to be aimed for best reception, not necessarily at the tower(s).


----------



## henryk (Nov 3, 2004)

Mike

I have been searching hi and low to have a good ota antenna installed either in my attic (preferable) or next to my dish.
I live in Simpsonville and am willing to pay a fair price if you can help.

I can by online if you do not have stock .

Let me know
zip 29680 
Henry

[email protected]
or call me 
at work 289-4146


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

DC dish said:


> I just had my ss installed on the roof today and the signal strength sucks. I don't know if the installer installed it correctly. The ss is pointed up at a 45 degree angle. Is it supose to be like that? Is it supose to be pointed towards DC or up in the air? Does anyone have any insights? I live in the Washington DC area.


I live in the DC suburbs as well, and right around the time you are talking about I had a Dish installation along with the Square Shooter as well. The guy pointed it straight towards the sky and I received 1-2 HD stations. I called them back the following weekend and told them to adjust it, using compass directions from www.antennaweb.org, and now it picks up all DC stations, and a couple of Baltimore as well. Had to be the same installer...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For a generation raised on cable, I can understand the ignorance on the topic of antennae apparent in this thread. But that an installer would point a terrestrial antenna skyward takes the cake. 

But then, common sense would also help.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Nick said:


> For a generation raised on cable, I can understand the ignorance on the topic of antennae apparent in this thread. But that an installer would point a terrestrial antenna skyward takes the cake.
> 
> But then, common sense would also help.


I'm surprised that this entire thread with posts hasn't been redirected to Broadcast-HDTV forum. Any fringe to deep fringe VHF-UHF antenna will work quite well for most OTA enthusiasts.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

The square shooter sucks. I'm about 10 miles from the local antennas and the HD reception I got with it stunk. It's sitting in my basement gathering dust (along with a few other misadventures). Could be had for a decent offer . . .


----------

